# Original LGB 2040 Stainz Teardown and Lubrication



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello everyone. I have an original model Stainz locomotive that I want to take apart and lubricate. It has been making a really high pitched squealing noise at higher speeds lately, and I want to make sure I don't kill it. Can anybody give me a some step by step instructions on how to take it apart, what to be mindful of while taking apart and what kind of lubricant to use when I do have it open. Thank you. @import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The growlers are an easy tear down, no need to even bother digging out my old service book for it (but one can find the old ones on eBay cheap). The split block ones are more tough tho!!! 

While LGB used automotive grade plastics from BASF which are oil and petrol resistant, I still use Labelle plastic compatible lubrication grease and oil on this and all my other model railway equipment. Any hobby shop will have it. 

http://www.all-railroads.com/Labelle.html 

Common LGB squeaks are the brushes on the backs of the wheels, but don't lubricate them as then you will have an electrical issue. One can use graphite paste, but I wouldn't. I have a 20851 Mallet that the front has a bit of brush squeak, but it runs well, so I leave it alone.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2011)

I am sorry for taking so long to get back to you! I just have a few questions: 

-What screws should I take out? Any hidden screws I should be aware of? 
-Should I wipe out the old lubricant and take out the various gears, and clean them up before I put in the new lubricant? 
-What exactly should I lubricate, and how much? Should I just put enough in to make everything moist, or should I really put a lot in there? 

Thank you.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The high pitched noise can be a motor bearing, or a brush on the backside of a wheel. 

Use grease sparingly, a little goes a long way. 
I grease gears, and oil the axles. Just a tiny drop of oil is needed. 
I also use conductive paste on the slider springs. 
For the wheels, I clean the backside.


----------

